# Grit feeder



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How could I make a nice grit feeder?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You could make them something like this? 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/its-rainig-so-i-am-building-feeders-43218.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually people put grit in a croc of some kind, I use an african violet pot with the inside pot taken out it looks like this one: 
http://africanvioletpots.org/self-watering-urn-shaped-african-violet-pots-and-planters/


or you can buy one for 5 bucks like this one
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/images/cart/0420 GRIT HOPPER.JPG


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I use plastic coffee tubs and plastic almond tubs with a 2 inch hole drilled out of them for my grit and oyster shell. Any thing will work that waste wont get in. I also use Arizona gal jugs for water, the milk and bleach bottles are a little to thin walled for me. And small plastic storage bins for the feed. I saw JaxTech's pics on here and went from there.
LoganGrmnr


----------

